# 2008 Conference on Sexual Assault, Domestic Violence & Stalking



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

*End Violence Against Women (EVAW) International*
presents an
*International Conference on Sexual Assault,*
*Domestic Violence & Stalking*​
*WHEN: March 31 to April 2, 2008*
*WHERE: The Astor Crowne Plaza ~ New Orleans, Louisiana*​
Join fellow law enforcement personnel, prosecutors, victim advocates, judges, parole and probation officers, rape crisis workers, medical personnel, faith community members, educators and others in this three-day conference highlighting promising practices and emerging issues in sexual assault, domestic violence and stalking.

We have put together a wonderful cast of speakers including Sgt. Joanne Archambault (San Diego PD Ret.), Katie Feifer and Anne Ream (both of The Voices & Faces Project), Captain Pete Helein of the Appleton Police Department, Detective Catherine Johnson of the Kansas City Police Dept., Marc LeBeau (FBI Laboratory), Gary Lowe of Cal State Sacramento - Division of Criminal Justice, Chief Karin Montejo of the Miami Dade Police Department, Dr. Kenneth Robinson (Correctional Counseling, Inc.), Russell Strand (U.S. Army Military Police School), Dr. Michael Weaver - St Lukes Hospital, Lt. Mark Wynn (Nashville PD Ret.) and so many more.

And here is a sampling of the classes that will be offered:

Community Policing Strategies to Prevent Domestic Violence
Developing Protocols for Forensic Exams without LE Involvement
Engaging Bystanders to Intervene to Prevent Sexual Assault
Evidence Assessment, Interpretation & Case Impact
Grappling with Media Issues in Sexual Assault Coverage
How to Improve your Investigation and Prosecution of Strangulation
Interviewing Victims of Sexual Assault
Law Enforcement Interviews Involving Persons with Mental Illness
Seizing Firearms to Save Lives
Sex Offender Typology
Sexual Assault: Investigating and Responding to Difficult Cases
Surviving the Media: Making the Experience Work for You
Understanding the Link Between Domestic Violence and Stalking
For more complete details on class offerings, speakers, how to register and other conference information, please visit our website at evawintl.org

We hope to see you there!!!


----------

